# Fluval Edge (LED) 6g $32.98-$62.98 @ Petco



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah i heard they were - especially the ugly orange one.. Would love to get a white one on clearance.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

The pewter was on sale, you can always spray paint the plastic pieces. Imo the tank alone is worth $30, derimmed. Nice quality.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

you have a point.. if I wasn't leaving today I would have to pull out my wallet.


----------



## depech (Dec 6, 2011)

I have never seen this types of sales here in CA. I guess it's a east coast only types of sale.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Has anyone seen one for $32 tho? I've only see the $60 markdown... some ppl on Slickdeals reported $32.

And it should be nation wide.


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

I will have to check out petco tomorrow. If I can get one for $32 I might split the top and make it a lid. Always liked the looks of the edge tank but hate the small access.


----------

